# Что это такое



## ramaramarama (12 Апр 2013)

Часто сталкивался с таким эффектом после года или двух общения с новым аккордеоном тембры становятся красочнее ярче немогу понять почему и сколько нужно времени чтобы разыграть новый инструмент


----------



## Vladimir Zh (12 Апр 2013)

Ничего сверхъестественного не происходит. 
1) Инструмент, как это не звучит банально, высыхает под новые условия проживания. Часто с поднятием всего строя. Немного расстраивается. Отсюда и эффект более сочного звучания.
2) Голосовая лайка становится чуть легче на подъём. В принципе, это можно сделать и при наклейке лайки на голосовую планку, или даже в домашних условиях за час-полтора, но мороки больше. А фабрике лишняя работа не нужна.
И последнее. Разыгрывается не инструмент, а Вы подстраиваетесь под него. Учитесь обходить его недостатки. Вот и вся магия.
Не устаю повторять: не ведитесь на обещания продавцов, что инструмент разыграется и будет лучше.


----------

